# All The Pets In My House!! (Finned and finless friends!)



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Much to mine and my parents wallets disapproval: here are all the pets in my house!

Unnamed betta boy (Cared for by my mom)
Dasher the black lab mix boy (Cared for by my mom)

Bailey the parakeet boy (Cared for by younger sister #1)
Jay the parakeet boy (Cared for by younger sister #1)
Lemon the parakeet girl (Cared for by younger sister #1)

Midnight the cat tortoiseshell girl (Cared for by younger sister #2)

And these are the ones that I take care of ^^

Ashes the blue mackerel tabby domestic longhair boy (for anyone who likes cat patterns/genes, lol)
Iridescence (Iri) the veiltail betta fish boy
Starburst (Star) the gold mystery snail


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Many pets XD. My parents don't like pets. I hope they did.... I would get more if they did...


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

@DrizzlingSkies I gotta ask.. Photos? If you're willing! 

You've got so many babies though!! They all sound precious


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

They all sound adorable! Pictures?


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Yess! I will get some pictures soon


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Starburst









Unnamed betta boy









Midnight









Iri (His color was weird because of the lighting aaa)










Bailey (left) and Jay (right)









Lemon









Dasher









Ashes <3


----------

